# Pétard !! ca me met hors de moi ca ..



## Membre supprimé 23628 (2 Juillet 2005)

PETARD .. mon pere veut que je prenne le PB 15" et pas le 12" .. mais moi c'est le 12' qui me botte ...



EDIT : j'vous jure, il a peur que je m'abime les yeux ou que ca soit trop petit .., fauta dire aussi que mon ancien portable c'était un DELL 15" et de 5 kg


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Juillet 2005)

n'importe quoi !


----------



## katelijn (2 Juillet 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> PETARD .. mon pere veut que je prenne le PB 15" et pas le 12" .. mais moi c'est le 12' qui me botte ...
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT : j'vous jure, il a peur que je m'abime les yeux ou que ca soit trop petit .., fauta dire aussi que mon ancien portable c'était un DELL 15" et de 5 kg



Purée, j'ai eu peur, je croyais que c'était autre chose! 

Bof, envoie lui des mails officiels qui expliquent la chose


----------



## Pierrou (2 Juillet 2005)

Tain ça me fait marrer, moi mon pere c'"est plutot: 
un iBook 12" d'occaze plutot qu'un neuf :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> PETARD .. mon pere veut que je prenne le PB 15" et pas le 12" .. mais moi c'est le 12' qui me botte ...



C'est triste ton histoire... Ça me rappelle la fois où j'ai vu une bonne s½ur lire "La Petite filles aux allumettes" à un gamin dans une léproserie de Calcutta...


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Juillet 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> C'est triste ton histoire... Ça me rappelle la fois où j'ai vu une bonne s½ur lire "La Petite filles aux allumettes" à un gamin dans une léproserie de Calcutta...



C'est une comédie légère ça à coté...

Comparé à cette histoire de PB, ça passerait presque pour du Vaudeville...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est une comédie légère ça à coté...
> 
> Comparé à cette histoire de PB, ça passerait presque pour du Vaudeville...



Oui, mais le gamin n'avait plus de bras. Et comme le dit si cruellement le proverbe : « Pas de bras, pas de PowerBook 12" ».


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Juillet 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais le gamin n'avait plus de bras. Et comme le dit si cruellement le proverbe : « Pas de bras, pas de PowerBook 12" ».



J'ai fait pipi partout !!!


----------



## Spyro (2 Juillet 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> C'est triste ton histoire... Ça me rappelle la fois où j'ai vu une bonne s½ur lire "La Petite filles aux allumettes" à un gamin dans une léproserie de Calcutta...


Peut être que si on demande à son père de lire une petite léproserie à la bonne de la soeur d'un gamin de Calcutta à la lumière d'un alumette, ça le fera changer d'avis ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Juillet 2005)

arretez, avec vos histoires vous m'avez coupe les pattes...


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Juillet 2005)

je remettrai plus jamais les pieds dans ce thread..


----------



## Pierrou (2 Juillet 2005)

Faut dire, s'acheter un Pôwerbook 12", quelle indécence, pouruqoi pas un iBook tant qu'on y est... clochards  :rateau:


----------



## derennes (2 Juillet 2005)

y'en a quand meme qui sont en proie a de grands tourments métaphysiques dans ce monde!...


----------



## bobbynountchak (3 Juillet 2005)

arretez de l'embeter maintenant, il est deja hors de lui!


----------



## Pierrou (3 Juillet 2005)

On m'a raconté l'autre jour que yavait des gens qui avaient pas assez d'argent pour se payer des ordinateurs, quelle bonne plaisanterie :rateau:
On a même montré à la télévision un canular, des hommes peints en noir, maquillés pour que des faux os ressortent, soit disant qu'ils n'avaient rien à manger ou à boire ! 
Ah, enfin, j'espere que dumbob arrivera à dormir quand meme


----------



## JPTK (3 Juillet 2005)

Ouai n'empêche que ça fait flipper de tels faits divers


----------



## Pierrou (3 Juillet 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> ...de tels faits divers


Surtout en juillet


----------



## yoffy (3 Juillet 2005)

....et nous sommes en 2005 !....


----------



## mado (3 Juillet 2005)

je le veux bien le 15" moi


----------



## Pierrou (3 Juillet 2005)

Ou meme la différence de prix entre les deux


----------



## bobbynountchak (3 Juillet 2005)

eh eh...

apres "le thread dont vous etes le heros", voice "le thread que t'aurais pas du ouvrir"!!

   :love:


----------



## Avril-VII (3 Juillet 2005)

Bande de clochards... un powerbook...
Pfffff


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2005)

C'est un salopard ton père, il devrait te payer une 17".


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> je remettrai plus jamais les pieds dans ce thread..



question du poulailler:

- le kiki aussi


----------



## Spyro (3 Juillet 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> apres "le thread dont vous etes le heros", voice "le thread que t'aurais pas du ouvrir"!!


Quarante-douze-millième épisode


----------



## toys (3 Juillet 2005)

pb 12 ou pb 15 moi je te le troque contre mon IB 14 y a pas de malaise la dessu.

a part si tu compte partir en rando avec 12 ou 15 je vois pas trop ce qui vas te changé la vie (si ce n'est le petit coté je me la pete avec un mini ordi qui bourrinne)


----------



## teo (3 Juillet 2005)

pour calmer le papa (c'est plutot bien un papa inquiet pour sa progéniture!), je prendrai le 12'' avec un 20 " pour les yeux 

Après à voir si tu le branches ou pas


----------



## toys (3 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> pour calmer le papa (c'est plutot bien un papa inquiet pour sa progéniture!), je prendrai le 12'' avec un 20 " pour les yeux
> 
> Après à voir si tu le branches ou pas



il est pas con le gasier qui a parlé avant.


----------



## bobbynountchak (3 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Quarante-douze-millième épisode


 je sais, j'ai participé...


----------



## supermoquette (3 Juillet 2005)

menace ton père et coupes-toi les doigts !!!!


----------



## bobbynountchak (3 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> menace ton père et coupes-toi les doigts !!!!


 au ciseau a bois, comme pour le desanussage, ou a la scie sauteuse, comme je le preconise en general?


----------



## supermoquette (3 Juillet 2005)

j'ai une affection particulière pour le coupe-cigare perso


----------



## bobbynountchak (3 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> j'ai une affection particulière pour le coupe-cigare perso


 pas pensé a ça...
honte sur moi...


----------



## bobbynountchak (3 Juillet 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> L'aube du jour où mon père m'imposera son avis sur une question informatique, voire même en aura un, n'est pas prète de se lever !
> :rose:


 j'allais dire que je voyais pas le rapport, mais en fait j'avais oublie le sujet de depart!!!

muuuuaah ah ah ah quel gros boulet je fais!!!


----------



## bobbynountchak (3 Juillet 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Tu manques juste un peu de sommeil !_


 pas de commentaire!!
:hein:


----------



## naas (3 Juillet 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> PETARD .. mon pere veut que je prenne le PB 15" et pas le 12" .. mais moi c'est le 12' qui me botte ...
> 
> EDIT : j'vous jure, il a peur que je m'abime les yeux ou que ca soit trop petit .., fauta dire aussi que mon ancien portable c'était un DELL 15" et de 5 kg


mon lapin je crois que tu n'as pas posté au bon endroit, au cas ou tu aurais encore des doutes, regarde les réactions ci dessous  :bebe:  (et re combo)

<mode modérateur de switch>
Dis à ton papa que :
la portabllité est incroyable
tu ne veux pas avoir quelque chose de plus lourd ( la différence est de 400 grammes )
de trop voyant pour eventuellement te le faire voler (important ça  )

Ensuite propose lui pour la difference de prix entre le 12 et le 15 d'acheter un écran plat a "peuchère" (on est quand même au bar un peu de déconnade diantre) soit 459 euros pour le combo ou 570 pour les superdrive.

Tu trouvera quelques fils dans le forum peripherique qui pourraient t'orienter dans le choix d'un écran et etayer ta propostion.
</mode modérateur de switch>

A ton age il etait hors de question d'avoir un mac (bah oui ça existatit pas :bebe: ), encore moins un portable.
et j'ai du attendre deux ans pour avoir un apple 2e 
alors comment dire... *prout* :rateau:  :bebe: (et re combo)


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Juillet 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> PETARD .. mon pere veut que je prenne le PB 15" et pas le 12" .. mais moi c'est le 12' qui me botte ...




*tout cela mon ami *
n'est que bruit et vanité
Sache que monde n'est qu'illusion et superficialité. 

Détourne-toi du chant des sirènes de ce monde de stupre, de vice et d'immoralité. N'accorde aucun crédit à l'agitation environnante et concentre toi sur la réalité immatérielle du Soi où se trouve ton être
profond.

Camarade, éloigne toi de cette société de consommation purullente, délaisse tout bien, tout confort et rejoins-moi. Nous partirons vivre en ermites perchés sur des colonnes, ne survivant que grâce aux offrandes que nous apporteront les habitants des environs.
Ainsi, tes inutiles agitations disparaîtront et cesseront d'obstruer ton esprit.


----------



## naas (3 Juillet 2005)

nascar de ce corps sortir tu dois :bebe:   (et re combo)


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (3 Juillet 2005)

merci pour votre soutien .. je suis en train de le convaincre que le 12" pour moi c'est mieux .. il m'a presque dit que j'avais raison .. *le probléme c'est que maintenant c'est moi qui doute ...  *


----------



## juju palavas (3 Juillet 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> PETARD .. mon pere veut que je prenne le PB 15" et pas le 12" .. mais moi c'est le 12' qui me botte ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mon pauvre chéri J'espère que tu va gérer tout ça. Je te souhaite,d'avoir tout le temps ce genre de problème .
Pense plutôt au lapin blanc d'Alice au pays des merveilles.
Voilà les vrais problèmes :
Un petit lapin blanc, surexcité, qui se plaint continuellement d'être en retard à son rendez-vous. 
 Et le  lézard ramoneur qui essayera, en suivant les conseils de Mr Dodo, 
d'extraire Alice géante de la maison du lapin blanc en la tirant avec une corde par la cheminée. 
et ça c'est les vrais problèmes   :hein:  :hein:


----------



## lumai (3 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *tout cela mon ami *
> n'est que bruit et vanité
> Sache que monde n'est qu'illusion et superficialité.
> 
> ...




T'as oublié de lui préciser ton n° de compte afin de l'aider à délaisser tout bien...


----------



## toys (3 Juillet 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> T'as oublié de lui préciser ton n° de compte afin de l'aider à délaisser tout bien...


il part pas limite en couille se tradada?


----------



## lumai (3 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> il part pas limite en couille se tradada?


 vu comment il a commencé...


----------



## sofiping (3 Juillet 2005)

un jour , mon grand pére hors de lui , m'a coursé dans les bois , sa ceinture de pantallon à la main ....... car , a force de faire l'idiote , j'avais renversé mon seau de myrtilles patiemment ramassées 
ps : j'ai jamais recu le coup de ceinture , j'ai couru trop vite !!!


----------



## naas (3 Juillet 2005)

et c'est quoi le rapport avec le sujet de départ :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (3 Juillet 2005)

sofi tu fais exprès de m'exciter ?????


----------



## sofiping (3 Juillet 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> merci pour votre soutien .. je suis en train de le convaincre que le 12" pour moi c'est mieux .. il m'a presque dit que j'avais raison .. *le probléme c'est que maintenant c'est moi qui doute ...  *



oh puis j'ai aussi celle du jour ou j'ai demander a mon pére de m'aider a payer mon permis de conduire  ..... et qu'il a repondu .....   

ps : j'lai eu quand meme ... et du premier coup .... wouarf


----------



## sofiping (3 Juillet 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> et c'est quoi le rapport avec le sujet de départ :mouais:



c'est juste une petite reaction epidermique ...... je trouve que sur l'echelle ascendante des petits problemes de la vie , Dumbop 84 a .... je dirais ..... de bien "jolis" problemes et que non de diou , a son age , j'aurai aimé avoir ce genre de souci  ....... genre pas plus grave qu'un seau de myrtilles par terre :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (3 Juillet 2005)

entièrement d'accord sophie, je m'étonne d'ailleurs que les claques n'aient pas volées... :love:


----------



## Stargazer (3 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> entièrement d'accord sophie, je m'étonne d'ailleurs que les claques n'aient pas volées... :love:



Et là c'est pas toi qui essaye d'exciter sofi ?


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et là c'est pas toi qui essaye d'exciter sofi ?




C chaud ici  :love:


----------



## Pierrou (3 Juillet 2005)

Qui tombe le futal du lapinot malheureux? :rateau:
( et alors il aura raison de préférer le 12", ça rentre mieux  )


----------



## toys (3 Juillet 2005)

oui bonjours s'est pour une pépéroni et une trois fromage.

ho pardon je me suis planté de num.


----------



## Pierrou (3 Juillet 2005)

Bouge pas toy's et penche toi en avant...  j'ai déjà les olives :rateau:


----------



## toys (3 Juillet 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Bouge pas toy's et penche toi en avant...  j'ai déjà les olives :rateau:




non je tombe pas le futal personne ne touche a ma rondelle 

putain elle fait quoi cette pépéroni!


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

Euh j'ai le chorizo ca marche ?


----------



## toys (3 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Euh j'ai le chorizo ca marche ?


non



le PB 12 s'est bien et le 15 aussi reste plus qua fair le choix entre confort et portabilité!


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> non
> 
> 
> 
> le PB 12 s'est bien et le 15 aussi reste plus qua fair le choix entre confort et portabilité!





Tu as tort une pizza au chorizo c génial mais je recommande toujours le 12" !!!


----------



## toys (3 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Tu as tort une pizza au chorizo c génial mais je recommande toujours le 12" !!!



le chorizo de 12" est bien mais celuit de 15" est plus confortable pour les yeux moins de fatigue en cas de long usage


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> le chorizo de 12" est bien mais celuit de 15" est plus confortable pour les yeux moins de fatigue en cas de long usage





Monsieur a du chorizo de 15" chez lui ?


----------



## toys (3 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Monsieur a du chorizo de 15" chez lui ?


non saucisse sheche 14" trop cher le chorizo je préfaire attendre pour un jambon BI pro


----------



## juju palavas (3 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> je remettrai plus jamais les pieds dans ce thread..



voila un homme de parole


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> non saucisse sheche 14" trop cher le chorizo je préfaire attendre pour un jambon BI pro




Et pourquoi pas un jambon Intel ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Juillet 2005)

*chorizo ou saucisse sèche*
l'important est de couper des tranches fines


----------



## La SAGEsse (3 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *chorizo ou saucisse sèche*
> l'important est de couper des tranches fines


  Il me semble que toi, pourtant, tu les coupes bien épaisses...  
  :love: *Gourmand* :love: 


 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

Je savais bien que ct chaud ici


----------



## La SAGEsse (3 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Je savais bien que ct chaud ici


 :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid: 



 




 :love:  :love:  :love:​


----------



## toys (3 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Et pourquoi pas un jambon Intel ?


la pour le moment je préfaire laissé les autres testé. je fait confiance a mon jambon et j aime pas quand on lui change l'os a mouel


----------



## kitetrip (4 Juillet 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> PETARD .. mon pere veut que je prenne le PB 15" et pas le 12" .. mais moi c'est le 12' qui me botte ...
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT : j'vous jure, il a peur que je m'abime les yeux ou que ca soit trop petit .., fauta dire aussi que mon ancien portable c'était un DELL 15" et de 5 kg


 
Bah file moi ton 15" et je te redonne un 12"


----------



## gKatarn (4 Juillet 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> PETARD .. mon pere veut que je prenne le PB 15" et pas le 12" .. mais moi c'est le 12' qui me botte ...
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT : j'vous jure, il a peur que je m'abime les yeux ou que ca soit trop petit .., fauta dire aussi que mon ancien portable c'était un DELL 15" et de 5 kg



C'est très bien un 12" : je suis vieux, j'ai des lunettes mais le 12" ne me fait pas mal aux yeux


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (4 Juillet 2005)

mon pere est presque convaincu par le jambon de bayonne en tranche fine .. presque plus que celui qui a les tranche epaisse, c'est bien connu, plus c'est coupé fin, meilleur c'est .. concernant l'os a moelle ..suite a une petite démonstratrice au rayon charcuterie, la qualité du porc, et de la découpeuse l'a convaincu ... il envisage meme de m'offir la pomme de terre avec pour mieux déguster et tout cela bien au chaud grace a une assurance ...vous l'aurez compris, ce soir c'est raclette ....


 _*traduction :*
  jambon de bayonne en tranche fine : pb 12" SD, 768 RAM
  "           "     "          "   "         moins fine : pb 15" SD, 1 go 
 patate : mulot
_


----------



## rezba (4 Juillet 2005)

Ce thread est honteux. En plus, il y a du SMG dedans. J'en appelle à sa fermeture immédiate.


----------



## naas (4 Juillet 2005)

on mets quoi ?
fermé pour travaux , changement de proprietaire, par decision prefectorale ?    (et re combo)


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (4 Juillet 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ce thread est honteux. En plus, il y a du SMG dedans. J'en appelle à sa fermeture immédiate.



bof .. c'est pas pire que ca ,
oups .. pardon Naas ..


----------



## argothian22 (4 Juillet 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> PETARD .. mon pere veut que je prenne le PB 15" et pas le 12" .. mais moi c'est le 12' qui me botte ...
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT : j'vous jure, il a peur que je m'abime les yeux ou que ca soit trop petit .., fauta dire aussi que mon ancien portable c'était un DELL 15" et de 5 kg



j'aimerai bien être hors de moi pour les mêmes raisons que toi


----------



## Luc G (4 Juillet 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> PETARD .. mon pere veut que je prenne le PB 15" et pas le 12" .. mais moi c'est le 12' qui me botte ...
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT : j'vous jure, il a peur que je m'abime les yeux ou que ca soit trop petit .., fauta dire aussi que mon ancien portable c'était un DELL 15" et de 5 kg



Pour en revenir au sujet de départ et nonobstant tous les avis que j'ai entendus, et dont j'approuve un certain nombre, nonobstant aussi que de mon temps, non seulement y avait pas d'ordi mais pas même de calculatrice, ce qui m'empêche d'être vraiment au fait sur la question, je te poserai une question qui me semble fondamentale (enfin au niveau où on est   ) :

*As-tu seulement pensé aux yeux de ton père au lieu de ne penser qu'aux tiens ?   *
Un peu de respect pour la vieillesse, comment veux-tu que ton père te pique ton powerbook s'il ne voit rien dessus !   

PS. Ceci dit, si tu ne le veux pas, il se trouve que, malgré mon grand âge, grâce à ma myopie, j'y vois très bien de près, même sans lunettes, alors, si je peux te débarasser, ce sera avec plaisir !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2005)

pour le moment fiston m'as demandé , entre autre, pour son annif
le sabre laser star wars (bleu svp   )

un portable aussi mais cela n'a tenu que une semaine      

jusq'a quand je pourra lui dire:
"ecoute mon coco , meme ta mere elle en a pas et de toute façon tu en feras quoi ? "


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (4 Juillet 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> *As-tu seulement pensé aux yeux de ton père au lieu de ne penser qu'aux tiens ?   *Un peu de respect pour la vieillesse, comment veux-tu que ton père te pique ton powerbook s'il ne voit rien dessus !



a ton avis pourquoi je m'obstine a vouloir le 12" ? 



*question sérieuse rapide : *la différence de vélocité entre le 12" et le 15" est elle palpable ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Juillet 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> a ton avis pourquoi je m'obstine a vouloir le 12" ?
> 
> 
> 
> *question sérieuse rapide : *la différence de vélocité entre le 12" et le 15" est elle palpable ?




Y a bien des choses palpables chez les participants à ce thread, mais la vélocité, je ne sais pas...


----------



## lumai (4 Juillet 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> *question sérieuse rapide : *la différence de vélocité entre le 12" et le 15" est elle palpable ?



C'est bien connu voyons !
Qui douterait encore que les voitures rouges sont celles qui vont le plus vite !


----------



## MrStone (4 Juillet 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> on mets quoi ?
> fermé pour travaux , changement de proprietaire, par decision prefectorale ?    (et re combo)




Suffit de demander à Pôpa de trancher   









T'en foutrais moi des [biiiip] à qui le père veut acheter un Powerbook 15" et qui viennent cracher dans la soupe et se plaindre à qui veut l'entendre parce que eux ils veulent le rouge et pas le bleu !! Naméo ©


----------



## B00 (4 Juillet 2005)

moi, mon popa y fait toujours des belles tranches....


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (4 Juillet 2005)

* 
Vous étes désespérants * 









j'adore .. :love:​


----------



## bobbynountchak (4 Juillet 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> *
> Vous étes désespérants *
> 
> ​




ah... Ca y est!
je crois qu'il desespere...


----------



## teo (4 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pour le moment fiston m'as demandé , entre autre, pour son annif
> le sabre laser star wars (bleu svp   )
> 
> un portable aussi mais cela n'a tenu que une semaine
> ...




S'il veut un téléphone, il doit y avoir dans les brocantes ou sur ebay de merveilleux téléphones France Télécom orange. Tu en trouves un et quand il te demande un portable chez Orange, tu lui dis gentiment: _"A ton âge j'avais ce modèle Orange: je te le donne, prend en soin."_ (coupe le fll, ça fera plus portable)








Eh Princess, quel est le rapport avec le sujet là ? je me sens perdu d'un coup  
_PS: malheureuse fais surtout pas ce coup là à ton fils, il t'en voudra à mort !_


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (4 Juillet 2005)

*Puisque c'est comme ça*
je vais me boire une bière tiens


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Juillet 2005)

> on mets quoi ?
> fermé pour travaux ,



Complètement : on y plante un panneau : sens interdit


----------

